# RecTec Bull or Traeger Timberline 850?



## gadgetfreak (Jun 9, 2018)

I've been smoking meats for years on a Big Green Egg. During a remodel I'm building in an island and want to have a pellet smoker next to it as I need more surface area and something a little easier.  I was planning on the timberline 850, but the new RecTec Bull looks comparable. Price is not a consideration. Just want the absolute best. RecTec looks like it also is good for high temp (500?)  for cooking burgers? Not a deal breaker since I have the green egg.

Is there anything better? what's the best pellet smoker? I just found the yoder on this forum a few min ago


----------



## gadgetfreak (Jun 9, 2018)

Also, I live at the beach, so looking for something that won't rust. I was probably going to take it off the cart and drop it into a custom shelf.  The back of the smoker backs up against a wall of the house, so the design is important as to not be too hot in the back.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 9, 2018)

Few of us have owned both. So difficult to make a good comparison. 

 After months of ... did I says months? The Bull won. Great cooking machine. Mine is awesome. 
But I will let the Timberline folks chime in.


----------



## Lookn4u (Jun 10, 2018)

Love my Rec Tec Bull


----------



## gr8day (Jun 12, 2018)

Top of the line quality and design wise are Memphis and MAK Grills, not cheap especially the Memphis but they're both built to last a lifetime.


----------



## bregent (Jun 12, 2018)

I've got the Memphis Elite and it's hard to beat. They have a built in version that lots of folks use in their outdoor kitchens.


----------



## gadgetfreak (Jun 16, 2018)

bregent said:


> I've got the Memphis Elite and it's hard to beat. They have a built in version that lots of folks use in their outdoor kitchens.



Hmm. I guess the memphis elite I can get rid of my Big Green Egg? Also seems easy enough my wife can use it without me.. Not a ton of reviews on them and they haven't updated them in a while have they?


----------

